# tri-valley wildlife area



## negs

anybody know what the new dog pens and building are for out at tri-valley off of stone church rd. above the 208 tank yard?


----------



## ckfowler

The state disallowed field trials at Killdeer and Indian Creek and Tri Valley is the new spot they have allocated. The Associated Bird Dog Clubs of Ohio are helping set up the horse corrals and dog kennels. Weekends in Sept and March, you can find events there.


----------



## negs

I posted this same question on another website and your right on kind of really stinks though that area where they are going to be holding the trials use to be a great dove spot for public land here is a website for anybody interested in the trials at tri-valley WWW.ASSOCIATEDBIRDDOGCLUBSOFOHIO.COM


----------



## Weekender#1

Sorry for you Negs, they are going to run horses through that place so much that it is hard to walk through. I have hunted Killdeer Plains for years and stopped going as you can break your leg walking though that stuff, but on the positive you will see more birds that you are not allowed to hunt Quail, Chuker. For some reason the state gives the groups permission to hunt game out of season on public land, you would be arrested for doing the same unless you are part of that special group. Something like letting a game warden from another state hunt here for free, if the Ohio game warden can go over there and hunt for free. Thats all fair I guess.


----------

